# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  Newbie here

## huppypuppy

Hi to all at SA2bX.

Just thought I would join in with all the amazing people and share my story.

My name is Joe and I live in Dubbo, NSW, Australia - I was medically diagnosed with anxiety in 2006 and, since then, I have lived life to the fullest.... from getting a job as a skins/wool labourer at my local export abattoir (not the best job but it's better to have that than none at all) to travelling, life for me is good! If you want to know more, feel free to ask and I will answer your questions..... I don't bite!

----------


## CityofAngels

Is Dubbo a real place or did you make that up.

----------


## huppypuppy

Dubbo is a real place - just ask Google Maps!

----------


## Skippy

Yo! Welcome to Sa2bX, Joe! =]

----------


## huppypuppy

> Yo! Welcome to Sa2bX, Joe! =]



Thanks, Skippy - good to be here! Am a anxiety sufferer who shares stories of how to overcome obstacles and succeed

----------


## hoodsurgeon

Welcome to the board, joe!

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Welcome Joe!  ::D:

----------


## huppypuppy

Thanks, guys... I would love to share experiences I have had since getting diagnosed with anxiety back in 2006

----------


## Louise2012

> Thanks, Skippy - good to be here! Am a anxiety sufferer who shares stories of how to overcome obstacles and succeed



how do you over come it I would love to no ive done it before but relapsed after having my son thank u  ::):

----------


## huppypuppy

Louise2012, I use the method of knowing what triggers my anxiety/panic attacks and steering clear of what causes them. I will gradually blog about them as time goes on but the thing is not to let anxiety/panic attacks rule you because if you do, you will find there's no chance of getting away from them and, therefore, it controls you

----------


## Screenaddict

Hi Joe/Puppy welcome its great to have you here!!!  ::):

----------


## huppypuppy

> Hi Joe/Puppy welcome its great to have you here!!!



Thanks, Jo - good to be here.....

----------


## Daniel

Welcome to sa2bexposed Joe! Thanks for sharing your story with us  ::):

----------


## huppypuppy

> Welcome to sa2bexposed Joe! Thanks for sharing your story with us



No dramas, Daniel - am here if anyone has any problems with coping.... just ask away!

----------


## Ironman

Hello, HuppyPuppy!  ::):

----------

